# Tricks for 2.35:1 ->> 16x9 conversion.



## Cazten (Nov 1, 2011)

So here's my situation, I built a 16x9 screen but found 70% of what I use the pj for, even as a main tv, is movies at 2.35:1. I wanna rebuild with the new BW 6.4 eventually when complete so I figure time to swap to super wide screen.

My issue is that I still do watch some 16x9 in the flavor of some HULU hd and TV series like space science shows, game of thrones.

This makes it so if I put in a 16x9 I have to re zoom my projector each time.

My pj is jvc rs40 so I got no lens memory function that I'm aware of.

Is there anything I can do short of an anamorphic lense to swap 16x9 material to 2.35:1 for me so I never have to change? Some kinda software or intermediate device in the signal change? Anything that doesn't cost a fortune lol, I just can't afford the anamorphic lenses.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by "16x9 material to 2.35:1", can you clarify?


----------



## Cazten (Nov 1, 2011)

I was looking for software that could stretch image to wipe out the black bars. 

Looking around seems my only major option is to do the zoom trick and zoom the bars off on a 2.35:1 screen. Was hoping not to loose all those pixels and lumen caPability wasted on black bars.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, many projectors have the capability to stretch the picture vertically, which would get rid of the black bars, but would also ruin the picture geometry, leaving everyone tall and skinny - that stretch mode is intended for use with anamorphic lenses, which stretch the image horizontally, restoring image geometry.

The only way to do it "right" is to replace your 16:9 screen with a 2.35:1 screen, and then use either (a) zoom method (throw the bars off the screen as you mentioned); (b) stretch mode + anamorphic lens; (c) zoom mode + "shrink method" - where you zoom to 2.35:1 size, leave the projector set that way - and then use a scaler device or HTPC to shrink 16:9 movies down to fit the screen.

Or, keep the 16:9 screen, and just accept that there will be black bars on top and bottom on cinemascope movies. You can also add masking on top and bottom to make the bars less visible / objectionable.
t 
Edit: I reread your original post, and I think I misinterpreted - I was thinking you wanted to keep your 16:9 screen, but it sounds like you're planning on switching to a cinemascope screen, and wanted to know how you can watch 16:9 content on it without having to manually adjust zoom. See option (c) above, "shrink method".


----------



## Cazten (Nov 1, 2011)

Well my projector does the vertical stretch for anamorphic. I'm wondering why they don't also offer a softer vertical stretch? Why does it have to be a anamorphic lense?

And I M looking into DIY prism lens now as well


----------

